# Trunk Latch



## AownA6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just acquired 2005 A6. Awesome ride..... I have problems closing the trunk, and when I get it locked down, the Audi computer gives me a flashing light indicating the trunk is still open (which ultimately prevents me from getting to MPG, outside temp, etc).
Is this a known problem, is there an easy fix?
Cheers


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Trunk Latch (AownA6)*

The latch mechanism isn't good. Try some WD-40 or graphite. I usually don't have problems until the temperatures are well below freezing.


----------



## AownA6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Trunk Latch (GLI_Man)*

Will give it a try.... It's cold here in the midwest! I hope to get this to the Audi dealer to see if they have a fix.
Cheers


----------



## difroc (Dec 8, 2008)

This is also a common problem with VW cars.
The WD 40 is not working for me.
Please read : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114995


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (difroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *difroc* »_
The WD 40 is not working for me.


Unfortunately, I'm not surprised. I'll check w/ my dealer tomorrow to see if they know of a fix.


----------

